# Using insulin and life expectancy



## verllar (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi ! Does using insulin in cycle for like year shortens life?


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2018)

verllar said:


> Hi ! Does using insulin in cycle for like year shortens life?



Yes. By one month.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 20, 2018)

Depends on which arsecheek ye pin it in. Lefty, one month. Righty, yer prolly already ded.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 20, 2018)

well not necessarily, sure diabetics have on average a shorter lifespan but thats for various reasons b/c far more people let it go uncontrolled than they should, but I wouldnt suspect insulin itself would shorten your lifespan. however using it improperly can have negative effects on the body such as reducing the body's ability/want to produce its own and thus causing an increase to develop a form of diabetes. pretty much...dont be stupid with insulin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2018)

A cycle doesn't last for a year.


----------



## MrBombastic (Sep 20, 2018)

If you dont have diabetes type 1 or 2 why you go mess with your insulin production?

Or you are using hgh? otherwise i dont see the benefit of using insulin to be honest.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> A cycle doesn't last for a year.



Gibs may beg to differ ...sorry man couldnt help it..lol


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2018)

Bulking for a year straight with insulin?

You must have one hell of a high cal clean diet.


----------

